# Fuente flotante para el IR2110



## alejandro_oo (May 9, 2007)

Hola, desde hace varios días estoy experimentando con el IR2110 a una frecuencia de trabajo de 15 Khz, como seguro sabrán el IR2110 es un controlador para medio puente con MOSFET. Con el lado bajo no he tenido problemas, pero con el lado alto vaya que si.

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/irf/ir2110.pdf

Lo que mayormente me causa problemas es la famosa fuente flotante que hay que conseguir para la operación del lado alto del semipuente. Se supone que la forma más utilizada para hacer esto es con el condensador y diodo bootstrap, pero si no me equivoco esto no es muy aconsejable si se desea que el ciclo de trabajo vaya de 0 a 100 % ¿correcto?

HV Floating MOS-Gate Driver ICs

Bootstrap Component Selection For Control IC’s

Entonces hay alguna otra forma de generar la fuente flotante para el lado alto de modo que de mas independencia a los tiempos de conmutación ¿? O lo mas aconsejable es usar el condensador bootstrap ¿? Como puede verse tengo algo de confusión al respecto, así que me gustaría si alguien me puede aclarar el asunto.

Saludos,


----------



## alejandro_oo (May 12, 2007)

Como les comentaba, el problema era que la carga en el condensador bootstrap decaía mas pronto conforme aumentaba el ciclo de trabajo y se producen unos comportamientos raros. 

Para solucionar eso use una “bomba de carga” para mantener el condensador bootstrap cargado mientras el MOSFET que conduce la tensión esta encendido, luego cuando este se apaga, entra naturalmente el diodo bootstrap a realizar este mismo trabajo.

Todo eso y mas esta explicado en las notas de aplicación de IOR que deje arriba, como puede verse ahí mismo el 555 (CMOS) empleado como oscilador debe configurarse como astable (50% de ciclo de trabajo), la frecuencia del ejemplo son 7.5 Khz en la realidad nos da algo bastante aproximado a eso. El voltaje en Vb es 10v por encima de surtidor, alimentando el conjunto con 12v.

El condensador bootstrap lo deje en 200 nF (Vbs) y el diodo que use para prueba el MUR860 muy exagerado en capacidad, pero igual puede buscarse otro ultra rápido mas economico.

Saludos,


----------



## moisesmesa (Jun 8, 2007)

hola, estoy intentando que el IR2110 me funcione, no se donde cometo el error,  he montado el test y  a la salida no me da nada, entre la patilla 10(Hi) y la patilla 13(Vss) le he aplicado la señal cuadrada (15v), a la entrada LI no le meto nada, la salida la tomo entre Ho y Vs. Si me ayudan se lo agradeceria mucho, es para el proyecto de fin de carrera, gracias


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hola, que tal si pones el esquema completo de cómo lo estas conectando, así es mas fácil ver que sucede y se te podría brindar mas ayuda.

Recuerda que si la señal lógica en HIN es de 15v, la fuente lógica Vdd debe estar alimentada a 15v. También puentea el pin SD a Vss para deshabilitarlo si es que no le estas dando uso.

No importa que en LIN no metas ninguna señal a menos que vayas a usar también el lado bajo.

Ahora lo que no dices es si ya conectaste el MOSFET (o IGBT) entre HO y Vs, además debe tener alguna carga para funcionar correctamente, yo en principio puse un simple led (con su resistencia)

Espero te sirva

Saludos,


----------



## moisesmesa (Jun 10, 2007)

(perdona por hacer el circuito  a mano)


----------



## moisesmesa (Jun 11, 2007)

Ahí tienes un esquema más claro alejandro, sino encuentrás ningún fallo gracias de todas formas


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jun 12, 2007)

El número del diodo para el bootstrap no lo vi, pero sabes que debe ser ultrarrápido. Yo no le puse condensador entre HO y Vs.

Mira debes colocar el MOSFET o IGBT y al el si le colocas la carga, de ese modo podrá trabajar el circuito bootstrap correctamente, te digo que puede ser hasta un simple led (sirve también para monitorear en la prueba), luego con tu osciloscopio mide su señal de salida y me comentas. 

Mi osciloscopio no me sirvió para analizar correctamente la señal de disparo HO, pero una vez colocado el MOSFET pude analizar correctamente su salida y medir su frecuencia.  

Saludos,


----------



## moisesmesa (Jun 19, 2007)

hola alejandro  que tal, ya me funciona la prueba del ir2110 , pero el  problema  que tengo ahora   es cuando le añado el medio puente. La salida Ho al meter la fuente de tension del medio puente se me viene a 0. En la carga no tengo nada,  los mosfet se calientan tela. La fuente de tension del medio puente suministra 0 A . Te agrego el circuito montado haber si detecta el error
¿Sabes si la salida Ho con respecto Lo ya salen invertidas por el ir2110?


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jun 20, 2007)

Hola moisés, 

No, HO y LO, no salen invertidas por si solas, están en fase con respecto a HIN y LIN respectivamente, para tu medio puente necesitas dos señales de control en contrafase, inclusive si armas el puente completo (con 2 IR2110) no necesitaras mas que esas dos señales para controlarlo.

En tu último diagrama SD (pin 11) no aparece indicado a tierra, y por supuesto en LIN (pin 12) no hay señal de control. Si miras en un mensaje que te puse arriba, te digo que la señal en LIN solo es necesaria si vas a usar también el lado bajo, lo cual actualmente ya es tu caso.

Lo importante es que te asegures al 100% de que en ningún momento tus señales de control puedan provocar conducción simultánea.

Suerte,


----------



## jamaidkson (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola, mi nombre es Fabian soy de Chile y estoy muy facinado con esta pagina que reune a todos los electronicos del mundo.
Bueno tengo una inquietud y me gustaria saber si me podrian ayudar, estoy realizando un circuito  resonante para una fuente. Esta esta formada principalmente por un convertidor medio puente y un transformador de alta frecuencia ya que se conmuta a 100 KHz aproximadamente. Quisiera saber si es posible utilizar el driver IR2110 y el mosfet STP21NM60N. En realidad me estoy iniciando en el armado de fuentes y poca información encuentro de la forma en que se montan los circuitos, poseeo estos 2 CIs y me gustaria saber como puedo realizar la conexión si es que son compatibles. He sabido que el IR2110 se utiliza para los convertidores medio puente pero no he encontrado ningun ejemplo en donde lo monten.  Agradeceria que me ayudaran.
Muchos saludos a los Electrónicos del mundo.

Atentamente,

Fabian.


----------



## jamaidkson (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola, les pido ayuda please.
Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero que utilizan para generar la onda cuadrada a la entrada del ir2110. Yo necesito una onda cuadrada de 100KHz. !. que componente me recomiendan usar para generarla?!


----------



## alejandro_oo (Abr 16, 2008)

Que tal, en mi caso, aunque la frecuencia no fue nunca mayor a 15Khz, utilice un PIC para generar la señal y luego la aisle con optoacopladores de alta velocidad, te lo recomiendo ya que  permite realizar cambios muy fácilmente. Saludos.


----------



## moisesmesa (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola jamaidkson, el sg3525 te genera dos señales pwm en contrafase, que si lo dejas en circuito abierto se te va  a un ciclo de servicio del 45%,que seria la onda cuadrada.
Para generar los 100KHz, con los valores de Rt y Ct(Fr = 1/RC, "echale un ojo al datasheet").


----------



## jamaidkson (Abr 17, 2008)

que pic utilizaste alejandro oo, yo creo q por ahi puee ir la solución a mi problema ya que debo cotrolar la señal.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Abr 18, 2008)

Fíjate fue uno de los sencillitos, el PIC16F84A y el opto 6N137 con eso tuve. Igual podrías usar uno mas grandesito como el 16F877A o 18F4550, dependiendo de las tareas extra.

Saludos.


----------



## jamaidkson (Abr 19, 2008)

Hola alejandro, sabes estoy haciendo un inversor de alta frecuencia entonces necesito generar la señal cuadrada  a alta frecuencia. Es por eso que al parecer en la investigacion que he realizado la mejor opción es la de utilizar micro controladores, en este caso PIC. Pero como se genera en los pic una señal cuadrada si sus buses solo se generan 1s y 0s, o me equivoco?. A mi conocer solo tienen buses de entrada y salida donde salen 1 y 0s. O tambien tienen analogicos que pueden salir señales cuadradas y sinusoidales?... Te agradesco tu ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Abr 21, 2008)

Claro, un PIC puede generar una señal cuadrada pues se forma a base de 1 y 0, desde luego podrías requerir dos de estas señales para controlar tu etapa de potencia, por ejemplo un puente u otra configuración para el inversor.

También puede recibir/procesar señales análogas, digamos: el 16F877 cuenta con varias entradas para eso (convertidores AD). Y con muy poco esfuerzo un PIC también puede (mediante componentes intermedios) ofrecer señales análogas de salida, básicamente se necesita un convertidor DA, como el MAX517.

Suerte.


----------



## jamaidkson (Abr 24, 2008)

Alguien me puede ayudar con la conexión en medio puente del IR2110 encontré esta en internet y o me sirve. el nivel HO se va a cero. solo en Lo obtego salida. Gracias.


----------



## davo85 (Oct 13, 2009)

Que tal espero que se encuentren bien queria preguntarles si este circuito esta bien o tambien se necesita conectar el hi porq solo esta conectado el lo a un igbt please ayudenme les pregunto porque se ve que conocen bien este circuito y yo no se nada de el ni para que sirve asi que si tambien me pueden explicar para que sirve y que hace?


----------



## Apuleyo (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola, cuál es tu duda en sí? No conozco ese mosfet y tampoco conozco tus necesidades pero supongo que si lo podés usar. El IR 2110 sirve para generar las masas aisladas.


----------



## Apuleyo (Oct 28, 2009)

Una pregunta con respecto al IR2110, la fuente Vcc que debe ir al pin 3, puede ser igual a Vdd? por lo que ví en los esquemas que colgaron más arriba está asi´. No debería ir otra fuente ahí para aisla el control de la potencia? Gracias por el tiempo.


----------



## fauss (Feb 23, 2010)

hola amigos me podrian darme una mano estoy  necesitado de que este proyecto me salgue
estoy haciendo un circuito inversor trifasico para control de un servomotor ac 
mi problema consiste  en cual seriala secuencia para comandar este motor 2amperios 48 voltios estoy usando el ir2110  el circuito  estoy que lo controlo con pin 16f84a con una onda cuadrada de 5v el circuito me funciona bien cuando pongo cargas solo led pero al ponerle el motor me calienta los igbts y el ir2110


----------



## Lucho Galindez (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy con IR2110 con los esquemas dados arriba. Pero no logro que la señal que tengo en HI aparezca en HO. No tengo conectados los fet a la salida. Es necesario conectarlos? Saludos
Gracias


----------



## Elebrino (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola a todos no se si ya no estén en este tema por la fecha del ultimo mensaje, pero bue si me pueden contestar se los agradecería mucho. Mi jefe quería que le hiciera una fuente para conectar su notebook al auto por lo que necesitaba un circuito DC/DC, conseguí un circuito, al que mande a que lo cotizaran y lo gracioso es que compraron los componentes primero que cotizarlo, por lo que luego tuve el inconveniente de que no se encontraba el integrado ucc37322. Conseguí un reemplazo, el cual salía 75 pesos y se me fue un poco, mucho de las manos al presupuesto que me dieron (100p) y buscando un poco encontré el IR2110 el cual tiene una similitud y quise probar hacer algo con el, pero no me lo permitieron por que, no quieren derrochar la plata, intente con el proteus y no hubo caso no lo vi ni cuadrado, bue no para tanto, pero si me costo, y quisiera saber si alguien me podía dar una mano con esto, yo junte partes de circuitos e hice con el IR2110 el circuito que dejo mas a bajo y quiero reemplazar el IC que se encuentra en el convertidor, puede ser viable lo que estoy buscando?

Se los agradezco de antemano saludos y que tengan una muy feliz navidad y año nuevo


----------



## emilio199 (Ene 21, 2011)

hola  al parecer el amigo FAUSS   compro  el intergado ir2110.  agradeceria   me diera datos para comprame algunos en la ciudad de Lima-Peru gracias atte emilio


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 8, 2011)

Saludos.

He estado intentando realizar un puente H completo para un proyecto de universidad con ayuda del driver ir2110. Y como muchos otros he tenido problemas en el MOSFET de la parte alta (High Side Mosfet). En particular he montado el siguiente circuito con fines de prueba. 

La simulación en proteus funciona de maravilla 

Es un medio puente en el cual las entradas HI y LI estan puenteadas de tal manera que cuando la parte alta conduzca, el capacitor bootstrap se descargue hacia tierra por medio del MOSFET de la parte baja, el cual conduce al mismo tiempo.

La señal es un PWM que proviene de un PIC, el ciclo de trabajo varía del 5% al 90%. Ésta señal es para el control de velocidad de un motor que pienso agregar posteriormente. La frecuencia de la señal es de 20KHz.

Los MOSFETS que estoy utilizando son 2SK2850 (900V/6A) que encontré en un inversor que ya no funciona, el diodo bootstrap es un FR157 (de una fuente vieja de compu) de 50 a 1000 volts de 1.5 A y tiempo de recuperacion de 200ns

Según las ecuaciones para el cálculo del capacitor bootstrap, éste me dió un valor de 600uF, y lo he estado probando con diferentes valores mucho mayores. Ahorita lo tengo a 50uF/25V y es el que mejor me ha trabajado.

Bueno, midiendo entre la salida alta (HO) y GND tengo una señal de 20V pico  y la forma de onda de salida (HO) es casi exactamente la misma que la señal que entra (HI). El voltaje de VCC es de 12 V.

Bueno ahora si, mi problema es el siguiente, en la figura a0.png muestro la forma de onda de la entrada de la parte alta (HI: color amarillo) y la salida de la parte alta (HO: verde).

Como pueden ver, la salida del HIGH MOSFET no esta completa, es decir tanto al inicio como al final, la señal no aparece (figuras a3 y a1), y en algunas partes en medio también desaparece (figura a2).

No sé a que se pueda deber, los capacitores los he variado, le he colocado tanto cerámicos como electrolíticos. De igual forma el diodo lo he remplazado por un 1n4148, pero la señal empeora mas.

Espero que alguien pueda orientarme para corregir este problema.

Gracias y espero su respuesta.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 9, 2011)

A mi criterio, lo primero es usar un diodo rápido que maneje más corriente. La carga del condensador cuando en la salida está activada la rama rápida, requiere de mucha corriente. Y si fuera un diodo "Schottky" mucho mejor aún.


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 9, 2011)

Gracias por responder Black Tiger.

Cambié el diodo por un BYV27-200 (25ns de recuperación) y también un diodo Schottky SB240 (3A).

Además coloqué capacitores de Tantalium y de Poliester de 1uF y la forma de la señal se corta mas.

Lo único que me queda es cambiar los MOSFETS 

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tenés posibilidad de medir lo que está pasando en la salida?
Si el transistor que está en el lado bajo no conmuta bien, el capacitor no llega a cargarse, y si no leí mal, eso lo detecta el IR y desactiva la salida.
Para que no haya cargas inductivas a la salida en la medición, usá una resistencia de la potencia y resistencia apropiada para simular la carga.

PD: en mi post anterior, cuando dije rama rápida quise poner rama inferior, sorry.

Uhmmmm estuve mirando de nuevo el circuito, y a mi criterio tiene un error, vos estás tomando VS desde un punto que no va a conmutar a cerca de 0, lo tenés que poner del otro lado de la R de 50 ohms, aunque no sé si va a funcionar correctamente........ mientras escribo lo estoy pensando así que puede haber errores. Como está conectado, creo que con solo cambiar el negativo de C3 a el drain de Q2 podría funcionar. Recordá que ese capacitor se carga a 12 volts solo cuando Q2 está conduciendo, pero si lo hace a través de R3, lo va a hacer intermitentemente, o sea cuando Q1 deja de conducir por un tiempo.


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 9, 2011)

Saludos.

Gracias por tomarte algo de tiempo en ayudarme. Te comento:en la salida tengo 2 resistencias de 100 ohms en paralelo a una potencia de 3W cada una y la salida es exactamente igual a la gráfica que mostre en el primer post, es decir, la señal de salida esta cortada, pero el valor del Vpico es de 11 V y el la base del MOSFET alto es de 20 V aprox, por lo que la fuente flotante esta trabajando pero a medias .

Las resistencias se calientan despues de 15 seg de estar encendido, por lo que hay flujo de corriente y por lo tanto, el mosfet de la parte baja esta conduciendo (creo ).

Respecto a los cambios en las conexiones, ese diagrama lo estoy sacando directamente del datasheet y en otros temas de este foro lo he visto similar.http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir2110.pdf asi que no sé que pueda estar mal 

Finalmente he utilizado un capacitor electrolítico de 1000µ/25V y ahora lo que sucede es que no conduce al principio, sin emabrgo el resto de la señal me la muestra sin cortes,  creo que ya voy mejorando un poco

Muchas gracias nuevamente por tu ayuda.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 9, 2011)

Podrías postear el circuito completo, quizás te podría ayudar un poco mejor.
En todos los circuitos de las hojas de datos, no hay resistencia entre el source y el drain de los transistores, puede haber algún error de interpretación mio, o tuyo.
Si viera el circuito completo, podría opinar con un poco más de sustento


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 9, 2011)

Saludos.

Gracias por contestar.

Adjunto el diagrama completo de mi proyecto.

La parte de potencia es similar a la primer imagen que subi.

Respecto a la resistencia que mencionas, es verdad, no vienen en los datasheet.

Yo se la coloque para que exista consumo de corriente y se descarge/cargue el capacitor.

O es que necesito un segundo IR2110 para conectar la carga del Mosfet alto de éste a la 
carga baja del otro IR2110?

En teoria debería funcionar como lo estoy armando. Ya que el ejemplo lo tome del pdf que adjunto, aunque en este ejemplo colocan una bobina.

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## LEOGTTI (Feb 10, 2011)

Utilizando el buscador cai en este tema...
Estoy realizando simulaciones en proteus y me surgio el problema de no disponer en la biblioteca el IR2110 (y tampoco el LM311H), como hiciste vos para agregarlo??

De antemano gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola:

Revisa la capacidad de C3 y la polaridad. En la pagina 14 del ejemplo practico que has colgado te explica con formulas como calcular la capacidad.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 10, 2011)

Saludos.

Finalmente he podido resolver el problema 
Como bien mencionaste Black Tiger, el circuito tenía un error, la resistencia debe de estar aterrizada a tierra física. Adjunto la imagen de mi circuito. Lo armé y la señal en la carga es la misma que en la entrada del MOSFET alto, pero a 12V 

Además la fuente flotante me esta dado 22V pico 

Ah y otra cosa, un error de mi parte era que tanto el MOSFET en alto como en bajo conducian al mismo tiempo.

NO debe ser asi, deben de estar en contrafase, es decir, si uno esta en alto, el otro debe estar en bajo. En el diagrama se ve una compuerta NOT.

Aunque se muestra un capacitor de 10u, en realidad lo tengo funcionando con 2 de 0.47u

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!

LEOGTTI:
Como bien mencionas el IR2110 no se encuentra en las librerias de proteus, sin embargo puedes ocupar el IR2112, hace exáctamente lo mismo, es el que estoy utilizando para simular.

COSMOS2K:
El valor del capacitor lo obtuve como esta en el pdf


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 10, 2011)

Me alegro que hayas llegado a buen puerto  y sin haber hecho mucha agua 
Tenés la suerte de que en esta época haya simuladores, si hubiera sido en mi época de cachorro, ibas a comprobar la cantidad de humo que pueden contener estos pequeños monstruos.


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 10, 2011)

Je je por desgracia ya he quemado un par de FETs


----------



## LEOGTTI (Feb 10, 2011)

Gracias por tu ayuda y felicitaciones por haber resuelto tu problema!


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 10, 2011)

Gracias LEOGTTI estamos para ayudarnos


----------



## emilio199 (May 7, 2011)

fauss dijo:


> hola amigos me podrian darme una mano estoy  necesitado de que este proyecto me salgue
> estoy haciendo un circuito inversor trifasico para control de un servomotor ac
> mi problema consiste  en cual seriala secuencia para comandar este motor 2amperios 48 voltios estoy usando el ir2110  el circuito  estoy que lo controlo con pin 16f84a con una onda cuadrada de 5v el circuito me funciona bien cuando pongo cargas solo led pero al ponerle el motor me calienta los igbts y el ir2110






hola fauss

yo vivo en tacna y las veces que fui a lima , en paruro se puede encontrar una infinidad de componentes electronicos...

veo que comprastes el ir2110

me podrias decir en quye tienda lo comprastes????  y cuanto te costo???

estoy interezado ben armar circuitos

muy agradecido por tu ayuda

atte emilio


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 23, 2011)

Que tal..! estoy en la misma situación tratando de generar el puente H completo, en los mosfet estoy utilizando IRF3205, tengo diseñado un circuito parecido al tuyo! les adjunto el diseño para que lo puedan valorar! mi problema es que no puedo activar el lado bajo del IR2110 espero me puedan apoyar Gracias.!


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 26, 2011)

Lamentablemente no he podido adjuntar la imagen o el circuito por algunos problemas tecnicos =D ya tengo listo el circuito al parecer funciona "bien" solo que por alguna razón?? la cual no encuentro aun...! solo se activa una de las salidas... es decir estas funcionan en contrafase si activo HIN se activa LO y si activo LIN se activa HO por lo tanto no realiza los cambios por ejemplo activo HIN y se activa LO, pero si regreso es decir si activo LIN no se activa HO, si no sigue activado LO lo cual no se por que razón o circunstancia hace esto y lo mismo es en caso contrario a veces activa LIN y activa HO pero no genera el cambio cuando activo HIN de nuevo..! =( alguien sabe por que?

Que tal! Zatustrax! oie en la imagen que manejas de proteus donde aterrizas la resistencia a tierra en el nodo que se produce al conectar el source con el drain para que es??? y que es lo que buscas generar?


----------



## Gamalionsito (May 27, 2011)

Que tal!! les adjunto la imagen para que me apoyen haber si pueden activar el motor ya intente de todas todas pero i can't! 

saludos Gracias!

p.d. le deje desconectados los pines de HIN y LIN, para que los conecten ok, yo! ya los conecte juntos, en contrafase de todas todas y nada de nada!

espero me puedan ayudar!

una ves mas las gracias anticipadas....

Ver el archivo adjunto 54058

aki esta el link de descarga del archivo.


----------



## zaratustrax (Jun 6, 2011)

Saludos Gamalionsito.

Perdon por contestar tarde, problemas de trabajo.

Mira, la resistencia esta a tierra porque la configuracion que tengo armada es medio puente, no puente completo.

Según el problema que comentas, puedes armar primero el diagrama que adjunte, es decir el medio puente con la resistencia a tierra, pero tambien puedes colocar un led en serie con la misma, para que veas que parpadea.

Ahora puedes checar que la falla no sea el integrado si no la configuracion (como me sucedió a mi )

Arma el medio puente como en la figura que adjunto y si tienes un osciloscopio pon la punta de prueba en el gate del lado alto, si estas alimentando a VCC con 12 volts, en el GATE del lado alto debe darte una señal de 24V y en el GATE del lado bajo debes tener 12V, y si comparas ambas señales verás que estan en contrafase.

Otra forma de probar el integrado es el siguiente: 
Arma el lado bajo como en el esquema del datasheet o como lo pongo en la figura.
El lado alto quita el capacitor y el diodo bootstrap y conecta el pin 6 (vb) A vcc Y EL PIN 5 (VS) a tierra.
Esto se hace para poner ambas salidas como si fueran lado bajo, ahora cuando vayas a probar las salidas pon una resistencia de carga en ambos pines de salida (LO Y HO) para que tengan una caida de tension hacia tierra. Si ambas salidas te dan un valor de 12 volts (si vcc es de 12 volts claro), y ambas señales estan en contrafase, eso indica que tu integrado esta bien y que el problema debe ser la configuracion.

Yo arme el medio puente y una vez que lo pude hacer funcionar arme un segundo medio puente y en ese caso, la resistencia que va a tierra, ya no va a tierra, si no a la union del Source y drain del segundo medio puente.

Espero haber podido ayudarte, si tienes alguna duda no dudes en postearla.
saludos y suerte con el proyecto

Saludos Gamalionsito.

Vi el esquematico que adjuntaste y veo que pusiste los diodos de bootstrap diodos rectificadores comunes.

Si el armado físico lo hiciste con estos diodos, tu circuito no va a funcionar porque estos diodos no son de recuperación rapida (fast recover diodes), cambialos por unos 1n4148 o superiores

En vez de colocar el motor, puedes colocar un led con una resistencia de 1KΩ y ver la señal con un osciloscopio, ya que el motor te va a meter ruidos en ambos FETS y puede que no aprecies bien las formas de onda de los mismos.

En las fuentes de pc vienen diodos de recuperacion rapida.

saludos y suerte


----------



## muessli (Oct 28, 2011)

> Yo arme el medio puente y una vez que lo pude hacer funcionar arme un segundo medio puente y en ese caso, la resistencia que va a tierra, ya no va a tierra, si no a la union del Source y drain del segundo medio puente.



Hola zaratustrax,  segun esto que decis, como pondrias las activaciones de HI y LI en cada lado de los dos IR2110?
Saludos


----------



## zaratustrax (Nov 4, 2011)

Saludos muessli.

Disculpa la demora, problemas de trabajo 

Supongo que te refieres a cómo conectar las señales del lado alto y del lado bajo.

Mira, en el proyecto que yo realicé, tengo un PIC que alimenta a los 2 IR2110. Ahora, como mencioné previamente, ambas señales deben estar en contrafase, es decir si una es 1 lógico, la otra debe ser 0 lógico.

Adjunto la imagen del esquematico en Proteus. 

Como puedes ver pwm1 es la señal del lado alto y pwm2 es la señal del lado bajo.
Esto es para un medio puente.

Para puente completo, se necesita un segundo IR2110; las entradas de LI y HI deben de ir invertidas al primer IR2110, es decir que, en la figura, PWM1 es la señal del lado alto en el primer IR2110, PERO (enfatizo) en el segundo IR2110 PWM1 DEBE ir conectado al pin 12, es decir el lado bajo.

Si no lo haces así, es seguro que exploten los FETS porque estarán en corto.

Espero haber podido ayudarte, no dudes en postear cualquier duda y te ayudaré en la medida de mis posibilidades.

Disculpa, olvide la imagen.

Aqui la adjunto


----------



## jroca50 (Ene 19, 2012)

Hola! compañeros del foro tengo un problemita con los ir2110 los pulsos bajos funcionan pero los altos no y la verdad ya no se que mas hacer, cambie el integrado, revise y compare diseño mio con el de mucho en internet, probe con varios diodo rapidos y nada que funcionan lo Hi.

Este es el montaje que estoy utilizando, en la simulacion funciona perfectamente.

Garcias cualquier ayuda


----------



## zaratustrax (Ene 24, 2012)

Hola jroca50.

En tu diseño veo que tienes diodos 1N40007. Esos diodos no son de recuperación rápida. Utiliza los 1N4148 y haz la prueba.

Si estas probando el integrado sin FETS a la salida, la señal HO debe tener una carga hacia tierra para funcionar, intenta con una resistencia.


----------



## jroca50 (Ene 26, 2012)

zaratustrax dijo:


> Hola jroca50.
> 
> En tu diseño veo que tienes diodos 1N40007. Esos diodos no son de recuperación rápida. Utiliza los 1N4148 y haz la prueba.
> 
> Si estas probando el integrado sin FETS a la salida, la señal HO debe tener una carga hacia tierra para funcionar, intenta con una resistencia.



Gracias zaratustrax

los diodos que tengo en el montaje fisico son uf4007, en la simulacion no me percate de la referencia pero funciona, mi problema era que probaba sin conectar lo mosfet en la salida.


----------



## alvarotasco (Ene 31, 2012)

Buenas noches saludos.. La verdad no se si ya cerraron este hilo del foro.. Pero tengo una pequeña duda en la elección del diodo bootstrap. Actualmente estoy haciendo un inversor trifasico para  manejar un motor trifasico de 1/2 Hp se que ese diodo tiene que ser super-rapido me podrian ayudar con una referencia. saludos desde colombia


----------



## alvarotasco (Feb 2, 2012)

Buenas noches a todos saludos.. desde colombia.. Bueno tengo una duda respecto a la utilizacion del IR2110 . Actualmente estoy trabajando en el diseño de un variador de frecuencia (inversor trifasico) las señales pwm la estoy generando  con el MC3PHAC de freescale esa es mi etapa de control, La etapa de acoplamiento la estoy haciendo con optoacopladores 6N137 que van directo al IR2110 aqui viene mi duda: Como es un inversor trifasico estoy trabajando con 6 IGBT (28Amp 600V y trabajando a una frecuencia de 10khz ) estoy utilizando 3 IR2110 uno para cada fase (A B C ) la pregunta es la siguiente las fuentes de alimentacion para los IR2110 tienen que ser diferentes me explico, una para cada driver, lo pregunto porq me dijieron que las tierras eran diferentes asi que tenia que generar fuentes diferentes?  a y estoy trabajando con 74ls04 para generar las NOT de las entrasdas de LO de cada driver.


----------



## hectitor (Feb 2, 2012)

_Gente díganme con un circuito como este y mosfet de 60 ampares   100v.soportaría cortos intermitentes o se puede agregar algo para que los soporte alguna idea diagrama si es posible me ayudaría mucho_

en esta dire http://www.unne.edu.ar/Web/cyt/cyt2006/07-Tecnologicas/2006-T-053.pdf
hay uno bastante censillo se complica con los trafo .tato de encontrar uno que tenia los 2110
pon en el buscador inacap y fíjate si lo encuentras primero estaba muy bien explicado


----------



## hectitor (Feb 3, 2012)

hectitor dijo:


> _Gente díganme con un circuito como este y mosfet de 60 ampares   100v.soportaría cortos intermitentes o se puede agregar algo para que los soporte alguna idea diagrama si es posible me ayudaría mucho_
> 
> en esta dire http://www.unne.edu.ar/Web/cyt/cyt2006/07-Tecnologicas/2006-T-053.pdf
> hay uno bastante censillo se complica con los trafo .tato de encontrar uno que tenia los 2110
> pon en el buscador inacap y fíjate si lo encuentras primero estaba muy bien explicado




pon el el buscador ( examen titulo variador de frecuencia ) y busca hasta el momento no logre encontrar el sircuito que te comente con el 2110


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 7, 2012)

alvarotasco dijo:


> estoy utilizando 3 IR2110 uno para cada fase (A B C ) la pregunta es la siguiente las fuentes de alimentacion para los IR2110 tienen que ser diferentes me explico, una para cada driver, lo pregunto porq me dijieron que las tierras eran diferentes asi que tenia que generar fuentes diferentes?



Podrías postear una imagen de tu esquematico?

También me surge la duda, si estas diseñando un inversor trifásico, entonces la salida debe de ser alterna, es decir tendrías 3 señales desfasadas en AC.

Para una sola señal necesitas 2 IR2110 para hacer un puente H, es decir, que para las 3 señales necesitarias 6 IR2110 y tener en cuenta los tiempos de desfase para dicho inversor.

O a menos que estes utilizando trifasico de señal cuadrada a medio puente requerirías de 3 IR2110.


----------



## zubowicz (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola, estoy siguiendo los comentarios, en vistas a realizar un variador monofasico 220V, pero en el proteus 7.7 SP2 que tengo, no tengo el "IR2112.MDF" al la simulación, alguno podría ayudarme...


----------



## zaratustrax (Jul 12, 2012)

zubowicz dijo:


> Hola, estoy siguiendo los comentarios, en vistas a realizar un variador monofasico 220V, pero en el proteus 7.7 SP2 que tengo, no tengo el "IR2112.MDF" al la simulación, alguno podría ayudarme...



Yo también tengo esa versión del proteus y trae el IR2112. Has tratador de copiarlo de una máquina que lo tenga o bajarlo de internet?

Suerte


----------



## zubowicz (Jul 12, 2012)

Gracias Zaratustrax, intente buscarlo de varias formas, y reinstalé otras tantas sobre la misma ubicación, hasta que reinstalando en otra carperta, no ser porqué, de pronto tengo este model instalado, aunque fisicamente el archivo IR2112.MDF no lo veo, pero no importa por que anda. Estoy contento que puedo hacer ahora las simulaciones que pegaron antes. gracias por tu recomendacion. 
Aprovecho para comentar que para monofásico voy a probar con este IR2112, pero para trifásico me compré algunos módulos integrados IRAMS10UP60A (espero no quemarlos cuando me lleguen).
Un saludo


----------



## homer32 (Ago 27, 2012)

estoy realizando un puente H con mosfet's N y el driver IR2110, problemas que me surgen
primero he montado el esquema de medio puente de Zarastustrax (con la resistencia a masa) y las entradas Hin y Lin invertidas. Funciona correctamente, junto la resistencia de carga le he puesto un led para poder apreciar mejor el funcionamiento.
monto el puente completo con los dos IR2110 y la entrada Hin del primer ir2110 va unida a la entrada de Lin del segundo IR2110
La entrada del primer ir2110 Lin va unida a la entrada Hin del segundo Ir2110
para comprovar el funcionamiennto en la carga he puesto una resistencia de 1K y dos leds uno opuesto al otro.
le pongo pwm y se encienden los dos leds correctamente, con el osciloscopio se comprueva que la senyal es correcta. Los mosfet no se calientan.
ahora pongo a 0 en la entrada Hin del primer IR2110 y por lo tanto la Lin del segundo IR2110 tambien esta a 0. Ahora solo se enciende un led( correcto esto seria la direccion, y ahora el motor giraria en un sentido).
ahora viene problema: ahora el 0 lo pongo en Lin del primer IR y el Hin del segundo IR. pongo PWM en Hin del primer IR y Lin del segundo y ahora no funciona ningun led y el mosfet se calienta mucho (supongo que hay un cortocircuito, porque entran los dos mosfet de un mismo IR.)
es muy raro porque con la misma operacion al revés funciona y todo igual pongo la otra y no funciona?
me pueden ayudar?


----------



## homer32 (Ago 28, 2012)

solucionado el problema con el ir2110 que solo giraba en un sentido.
La verdad es que no se que pasaba tenia una sonda del osciloscopio conectada a la carga y la otra entre una entrada a una gate rama inferior y masa. Fue quitar esta sonda y funciona correctamente. Tambien decir que esta montado en una protoboar. Pero me parece muy raro que una sonda de osciloscopio pueda influir en el circuito.


----------



## joamanya (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola disculpá la molestia, vi que hace unos meses posteaste un problema que tenias con el IR2110, yo estoy en una situacion parecida y te agradeceria si me puedieras dar una mano...

Aquí hay una imagen de mi circuito hasta ahora  Ver el archivo adjunto 78921  , la mayor diferencia con el tuyo es que uso dos fuentes diferentes, una de 25V que pasa por los mosfet para el motor y otra de 15 para el ir 2110, ya que tengo entendido que este aguanta hasta 20V no?

unas cuantas dudas me vinieron viendo tu esquema:

El com tiene que ir a la misma tierra que le da energia al ir verdad?, yo estoy usando dos tierras y como podras ver lo habia conectado a la tierra de los mosfet.

el sd va siempre conectado como lo hiciste tu? cual es el fin de este pin?

El Vcc debe ir conectado a los  +15V que tengo conectado al Vdd tambien?


me expliqué?

Vss debe ser igual a Vdd?


----------



## homer32 (Sep 2, 2012)

hola joamaya, vamos por partes, la verdad es que yo no se mucho pero bueno te intentaré ayudar el la medida de lo posible.
entiendo que quieres realizar un puente H para el control de velocidad y sentido de giro de un motor?
Para ello te hace falta un dos IR2110 y dos Mosfet más. El esquema esta mal a mi entender.
yo adaptaria el esquema de la pag 25 de AN978 de IR  http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-978.pdf 
1.- El com creo que esta bien.
2.- El SD habilita el integrado cuando esta a 0V o tierra. En el momento que se ponga a 1 nivel alta el integrado se parara, (todo esto esta en el datasheet del integrado, esta en inglés mi inglés es muy malo pero mirando los graficos del datasheet se puede ver).
3.- Vcc no tiene por que ser igual que Vdd. en tu caso si porque veo que el pwm la amplitud es 15V.
creo que Vcc es la alimentación que sale por LO y HO, como los gates de los Mosfet suelen trabajar hasta 20V como max. habria de ser una tension menor.
Vss a masa de la fuente de alimentación, a la que alimentas los IR2110.
Vdd a la tension que tengas como Pwm normalmente la gente utiliza entradas de Hin y Lin de 5V y entonces Vdd tendria que ser 5V.

en el esquema faltan muchos pines por conectar.
PD: muy importante, Hin y Lin simpre tienen que ir desfasadas es decir cuando Lin esta a 1 nivel alta de PWM, Hin simpre a 0 una manera de conseguir esto es poniendo una puerta inversora en una de las dos entradas. Si entran las dos a la vez abra cortocircuito y el mosfet pasara a mejor vida.


----------



## joamanya (Sep 2, 2012)

Pido disculpas porque quizas me expresé muy mal...

Primero que nada muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Pero lo que yo estoy tratando de hacer es un controlador de potencia de un motor.

y que cuando se le deja de dar power al motor este recargue las baterias que lo alimentan con el movimiento que aún le queda.

Para esto se usa un medio puente, esa parte la tengo clara, mi duda es como conectar el ir2110, porque voy a utilizar dos fuentes distintas, una de 24V para el motor y otra de 12 para el ir y el optoacoplador que le da el pwm al ir.

Mi esquema seria más parecido a lo siguiente pero sigo teniendo dudas en dos pines...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

homer32 dijo:


> solucionado el problema con el ir2110 que solo giraba en un sentido.
> La verdad es que no se que pasaba tenia una sonda del osciloscopio conectada a la carga y la otra entre una entrada a una gate rama inferior y masa. Fue quitar esta sonda y funciona correctamente. Tambien decir que esta montado en una protoboar. Pero me parece muy raro que una sonda de osciloscopio pueda influir en el circuito.


 
¿ No sería que las masas de las sondas te hacían un cortocircuito indebido  ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Amigo joamanya, con el esquema que expones, como se supone que las baterias sean cargadas cuando el motor se comporta como generador?.


----------



## joamanya (Sep 3, 2012)

Sucede lo siguiente, este tipo de montajes se usan en controladores de potencia, dejo una imagen y explico a continuacion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cuando le damos pwm al pin Lin se activa el drive MOSFET, por lo cual el motor se mueve segundo el pwm que le demos, ok?

Segundo la cantidad de peso que esté moviendo este motor, (ej: un auto electrico), cuando le dejamos de dar pwm por el LIN debemos encender el flywheel MOSFET (y apagar el drive mosfet), ya que la inductancia que tiene el motor va a generar un pico de corriente en sentido contrario al que venia de las baterias, haciendo esto la corriente fluye en un circuito cerrado entre el flywheel MOSFET y el motor, pero esto se hace solamente por un instante y enseguida se vuelve a activar el drive MOSFET y a desactivar el flywheel MOSFET, así logramos que por ejemplo si nuestro auto electrico entró en una bajada, use la energia que va a generar el motor para recargar las baterias, entonces la corriente empieza a fluir en el sentido contrario alq ue venia la corriente de las baterias y así recargamos estas.

Por las dudas aclaro que un motor dc cuando está recibiendo + por el pin A y - por el pin B, y girando en sentido horario, si lo desconectamos de las baterias y lo giramos a mano en el mismo sentido, la corriente va a fluir de A hacia B, osea en sentido contrario al que fluia cuando le dabamos energia de las baterias.

El capacitor en paralelo con las baterias es xq estas tambien hacen un pico de corriente cuando se corta la corriente en el drive MOSFET.

Por las dudas aclaro que los mosfet en saturacion pueden conducir la corriente en ambos sentidos D-s y S-D

Me expliqué bien o quedó alguna duda?

Y si alguien pudiera responderme mi problema con el pin Vss... seria de genial ayuda!


----------



## homer32 (Sep 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ No sería que las masas de las sondas te hacían un cortocircuito indebido  ?



Si seguramente seria asi que las masas hacian un cortocircuito.


----------



## joamanya (Sep 4, 2012)

Podria alguien ayudarme por favor, resulta que finalmente tengo el siguiente circuito armado, pero el mosfet bajo está siemrpe conduciendo, no importa si dejo de darle energia el IR no importa si lo unico que hay conectado es la bateria de 24V el mosfet bajo está siemrpe conduciendo, ya probé sacarlo del circuito y obviamente solo no conduce, estoy teniendo un corto en algun lado y no lo entiendo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Ponele en los emisores de los fototransistores OK1 y OK2 (patas 3 ) dos resistencias pull-down de unos 10 K a masa


----------



## joamanya (Sep 4, 2012)

hice lo que me dijiste pero algo debo estar conectando muy muy mal ahora, xq apenas conecto las cosas el MOSFET bajo se calienta muchisimo, al punto que me quema el dedo en seguida


----------



## zaratustrax (Sep 4, 2012)

joamanya: 
Si se calienta es porque hay algo mal en tu circuito. Según puedo ver en tu esquematico, la colocación del motor esta mal. Fíjate en el esquema que subí en el post número 10 de este tema. Cambia la carga por tu motor. Debe de funcionar.
Yo también tuve problemas de calentamiento y era por la incorrecta posición de la carga.
Si tienes a la mano un osciloscopio, comprueba que las salidas del lado alto y bajo deben de ser inversas
También verifica que la señal del lado alto debe ser 2 veces el voltaje del lado bajo. Si no es así, no esta trabajando la fuente flotante y puede ser ese tu problema.


----------



## joamanya (Sep 4, 2012)

Pero mirá mi esquema... es igual al tuyo, lo unico que como yo estoy utilizando dos fuentes distintas, una para el IR y otra para los MOSFETs no comparten algunos pines...

Por otro lado puede tener algo que evr el hecho de que yo estoy usando un mosfet 2SK1299 y estos tienen uno sumbolos raros entre el G y el S...?


----------



## zaratustrax (Sep 4, 2012)

joamanya dijo:


> Pero mirá mi esquema... es igual al tuyo


No es verdad. En el esquema que subí, un extremo de la carga esta conectada entre  el Drain (lado bajo) y el Source(lado alto) de los MOSFETS y el otro extremo esta hacia COM del IR2112

Asi como esta tu esquema, cuando el lado bajo conduce, el motor esta conectado hacia tierra y hacia voltaje, lo cual se pensaría que esta bien. 

Pero cuando el lado alto conduce su pin de Source esta conectado hacia el motor y la otra terminal del motor hacia voltaje. Es decir estas tratando de conducir de forma inversa. Recuerda que el Mosfet NPN  conduce de Drain a Source y no al revés. 

Trata de conectarlo y hacer las mediciones como te dije y posteas tus resultados.

No te desesperes, yo pasé por lo mismo y al final se solucionó 



> Por otro lado puede tener algo que evr el hecho de que yo estoy usando un mosfet 2SK1299 y estos tienen uno sumbolos raros entre el G y el S...?



No tiene que ver, esos zeners son una protección extra para el gate.




Se me olvidaba decirte que en mi circuito las señales de entrada al IR2112 son de un microcontrolador, es decir de 5 V. Y VCC es una batería de 12V. Y los Mosfets estan alimentados por un arreglo de baterias que me dan 120V (10  de 12V). Asi que como ves el que tengas varias fuentes no influye.

Lo que sí es importante es que las tierras de TODAS tiene que ser comunes.

Cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar


----------



## joamanya (Sep 4, 2012)

Mirá puse el COM comun a las dos tierras de los mosfet, y resulta algo muy muy extraño, si conecto el LO al gate del low mosfet no pasa nada pero si la resistencia que va al gate la toco con la mano el mosfet conduce, lo mismo pasa con el high mosfet... no es un falso contacto xq la toqué con guantes y no anda....

Mi coneccion de los mosfets, es lo unico que al menos se que está bien, xq es para que cuando el mosfet bajo no esté regulando potencia el de arriba recargue las baterias con la inductancia del motor...



ENCONTRE ALGO QUE CREO PODIA SER MI GRAN ERROR!
yo pensaba usar un solo paquete de baterias y de este sacar un conversor dc-dc para bajarlo a 12V para el IR y los optoacopladores, resulta que, mientras hago las pruebas en casa, estoy usando dos fuentes distintas, dos transformadores distintos, uno de 12V y otro de 24V, por lo cual las masas nunca se unian...!!!!!, si yo usara un conversor DC-DC si se unirian las masas verdad?


----------



## zaratustrax (Sep 4, 2012)

joamanya dijo:


> no es un falso contacto xq la toqué con guantes y no anda....



Recuerda que los Mosfets tienen tecnología CMOS, la estática es suficiente para activarlos, créeme, ya he volado varios con solo colocarles el gate con el dedo. 

No sé si esa recarga que dices funcione, pero como te comenté anteriormente, a mi juicio la posición del motor no esta bien. 

Porque no tratas de hacerlo paso a paso. Mira yo lo hice de la siguiente manera:

1).- Calcular valores para el boostrap del integrado
2).- Armar el circuito pero sin los mosfets, es decir solamente el IR2112 y la circuitería o pulsos que lo alimentan
3).- Colocar una resistencia (1k) de LO hacia COM   y otra (DE 1K) de HI a COM. Compruebas que el HI sea el doble de LO. Esto es importante, ya que si no tienes la certeza de que la fuente flotante funcione tu circuito simplemente no funcionará. Cuidado con las tierras. La masa del osciloscopio puesta en COM te dará en en gate de HI en doble del voltaje que en LO, pero si colocas la masa en la flotante te dará el valor de VCC.
4).- Prueba el circuito como lo muestro en el post #10 de este tema, es decir agrega los mosfets. Si mides la señal en la carga vas a observar la señal pwm con un valor de voltaje máximo igual a VCC.
5).- Puedes colocar un led (con su respectiva resistencia) o un foco y variar el pwm, la intensidad del led va a cambiar dependiendo del ciclo de trabajo. Hasta aqui tienes la completa seguridad de que tu medio puente esta bien

Estaba checando tu diagrama y hay varias cosas:
1.- SD va a tierra si quieres usar el lado bajo y alto, asi que te recomiento que la coloques a tierra
2.- HIN y LIN deben estar en contrafase, es decir si HIN es 0 LIN debe ser 1. De lo contrario no funcionará. Lo digo porque en tu esquema solo esta conectado HIN. Si solo vas a utilizar una sola señal de pwm, puedes colocarle una compuerta negadora NOT para que su salida alimente LIN. De esta forma ya tienes la seguridad de que ambas entradas estan en contrafase.
3.- El pin 5, es decir Vs DEBE y repito DEBE estar conectada entre el Drain y el source de los mosfets como en la imagen del post #10 que subí
4.- El gate de los mosfets ponle una resistencia de unos 30 ohms para reducir la corriente


----------



## zaratustrax (Sep 5, 2012)

joamanya dijo:


> yo pensaba usar un solo paquete de baterias y de este sacar un conversor dc-dc para bajarlo a 12V para el IR y



Si estas usando un paquete de 2 baterias de 12V tomas una para los 12V que necesitas y la otra la sumas con esta para tener los 24 y no necesitas un dc-dc

Ahora, si estas usando un transformador de 24V, puedes usar un zener para obtener los 12V que requieres. Eso si, calcula cuánta corriente necesitas para los cálculos correspondientes de la resistencia limitadora del zener.

En realidad vas a consumir menos de 100mA, el IR no consume mucha corriente.


----------



## joamanya (Sep 5, 2012)

Bueno sos un fenomeno!!!!
eso solo para arrancar!

Copié tu esquema, y lo amoldé a lo que yo necesitaba, el COM y el SD siguen yendo a tierra, puse las resistencias de 1k desde el LO y el HO al COM, y puse el Vs entre el S y D de los mosfets, ahora todo funciona sobre ruedas!!! de verdad!

Ahora anda todo bien en teoria!!! jajaja

Muchisimas gracias de nuevo!!

Al hacer eso de tomar 12V de la primer bateria y luego los 24 de las dos en serie... no se gastaria más Ah de la bateria de 12 V que de la que está soo en serie?


----------



## zaratustrax (Sep 5, 2012)

Me da gusto saber que pudiste hacerlo funcionar 



joamanya dijo:


> Al hacer eso de tomar 12V de la primer bateria y luego los 24 de las dos en serie... no se gastaria más Ah de la bateria de 12 V que de la que está soo en serie?



El IR2110 no consume mucha corriente, como te mencioné anteriormente. Prueba colocando un amperimetro en la bateria de 12V y mide la demanda de amperes, que a mi juicio no va a pasar de 100mA.

De esta forma sabrás cuánta corriente consume tu generador de pwm y el IR2112


----------



## joamanya (Sep 5, 2012)

No te imaginas la alegria que tengo yo!!

Ahora podrias ayudarme a razonar una cosa...?

Si yo quisiera hacer el controlador para un motor electrico de unos 75V...

Como seria la mejor forma de utilizar dos voltajes distintos y unificar masas?

realmente es algo que me confunde esto..., si yo usara un conversor dc-dc, podria dejar las masas separadas del ir y los mosfets? o como podria ser la forma?

Y tienes alguna pagina o forma de calcular las cosas que me dijiste antes como los condensadores de bootstrap o los otros condensadores o diodos...?



Este es el esquema, que te parece?


----------



## zaratustrax (Sep 6, 2012)

Saludos

Como te mencioné antes, yo tengo 3 fuentes diferentes 5,12 y 120V y no hay ningún problema. Las masas o negativos tienen que ser comunes. 

Preferentemente únelas donde estan sus respectivos capacitores de filtro, así los ruidos através de los alambres que las conectan serán reducidos.

Este documento te explica como calcular los valores que obtuve para armar el IR:
www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-978.pdf


----------



## joamanya (Sep 11, 2012)

Estoy teniendo un problema importante, todo andaba bien *POR*q*UE* no tenia conectado el HO, pero ahora que lo conecta (con su resistencia mediante) a el gate del MOSFET alto, el motor no se mueve y el mosfet bajo se recontra sobre calienta, para la contrafase de la señales usé un integrado NOR 7402.

Estuve viendo y dandole vueltas a ver que pasaba, y resulta que tengo un problema, mi optoacoplador (ambos) conducen inclusive cuando no deberian, osea conducen unos 0.245V cuando deberian estár apagados, y cuando tengo el opto del MOSFET bajo encendido al tope, el opto del MOSFET bajo queda encendido a la mitad del voltaje del bajo, y eso que tengo las resistencias de pull down de 10K... no *SE* que puede ser...


----------



## joamanya (Sep 12, 2012)

Perdoná zaratustrax, pero el problema anterior está totalmente solucionado!!

Ahora está todo funcionando barbaro!, estoy tratando de hacer un buen calculo del capacitor de bootstrap pero se me está complicando una cosa, el calculo que encontré se hace de la siguiente forma... 

Cboot(min) = Qtot/Vbs

Donde ΔVbs≤ Vcc −VF −VGEmin−VCEon

y QTOT = QG +QLS + (ILK _GE + IQBS + ILK + ILK _DIODE+ ILK _CAP + IDS− ) ×THON

es este el mismo calculo que hacias tu?


----------



## zaratustrax (Sep 17, 2012)

Saludos.

En el datasheet que te puse en uno de los post anteriores viene como calcularlo, pero básicamente con colocarle un diodo de recuperación rápida 1N4148 y un capacitor de 0.4uF soluciona tu problema.

Yo le puse un capacitor electrolitico de 1uF en paralelo con un cerámico de 0.4uF. Esto es porque el IGBT que ocupo me solicita más carga que un MOSFET.


----------



## SUIL (Sep 19, 2012)

Estoy intentando hacer un inversor de medio puente con un ir2110 pero estoy teniendo problemas con la salida Ho, esta siempre esta en alto yel transistor no conmuta, he intentado con varios valores del capacitor pero sigue igual, adjunto es circuito y la simulacion del voltaje en la carga, gracias de antemano.



Acabo de revisar de nuevo y el transistor del lado de arriba si conmuta, habia intentado probarlos independientemente pero vi que el lado de arriba depende del lado de abajo pero no al reves, de todas maneras sigue saliendo el error en la simulacion no se si sea un problema del sofware o del circuito


----------



## joamanya (Sep 19, 2012)

Ahi empeze a leer el archivo q*UE* subiste a ver si puedo afinar numeros,
una pregunta q*UE* tengo para hacerte *POR *q*UE* aunque me anda todo barbaro aun no entendi bien...

Para que son las resistencias q*UE* van entre el com y LO y el com y HO? *POR *q*UE* me han dicho q*UE* puede disipar demaciada energia, y que deberia poner una resistencia entre el source del mosfet de arriba y el Sd...

Tenes idea la explicacion de porque de estas resistencias q*UE* me dijiste poner?


----------



## SUIL (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya encontre la solucion, era un problema del simulador  se debe ir a "Simulate -> Control Panel -> Select the SPICE tab then set the Solver to alternate" voy a seguir trabajando en este proyecto si alguien esta interesado que lo informe por aca para ir subiendo los avances


----------



## zaratustrax (Sep 22, 2012)

joamanya dijo:


> Para que son las resistencias que van entre el com y LO y el com y HO?
> me han dicho que puede disipar demaciada energia, y que deberia poner una resistencia entre el source del mosfet de arriba y el Sd...
> 
> Tenes idea la explicacion de porque de estas resistencias que me dijiste poner?



Las resistencias que te dije son solo de prueba para que el driver tenga un consumo de corriente a la salida para simular la carga requerida por los mosfets.

Una vez que trabaje tu circuito puedes quitarlas 

Lo que mencionas de las resistencias entre el source lo ignoro, pero yo no las utilicé


----------



## lapointve (Nov 30, 2012)

yo hice el mismo esquema que sale en el manual del ir2110 la unica modificacion que he hecho es que en lugar de colocar el condensador cboot coloque unas fuentes flotantes de 15 volt entre vs y vb para encender un igbt , uso una fuente común de 15 volt para la parte de abajo de ambos ir2110 y una fuente de 5 volt para VDD y VSS en total , uso 4 fuentes en total 2 flotantes una para cada parte de alta , y mando la  senal de entrada 2 pwm que lo enciendo y apago a una frecuencia de 60 hz , i problema es lo siguiente mi tensión a invertir  es de 120 VDC  es para mover un motor monofasico de inducción , usando la ley de tensión frecuencia , cuando coloco un foco el foco prende hasta cierto valor de tension cuando llego a 100 volt  el ir 2110 empieza a apagarse al punto de que se queman los igbt , y cuando probe con el motor se me quemaron sin moverme el motor solo se escucho el ruido que hace la inductacia y revento el fusible de 3 amps que tengo, ya he quemado 12 igbt  y ps varios 2110 estoy atorado en eso  gracias por su ayuda no se si estoy haciendo bien ya he realizado varios ensayos  y no logro encender un foco bien a 120 volt ni un motor Ac de 120 v con condensador de marcha permanente, que es el que tiene un torque de 90 grados desde que arranca hasta que llega a su velocidad nominal gracias al condensador de marcha permanente , este motor no de problemas con los desacoples del condensador de arranque


----------



## maya1971 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola estoy trabajando con el IR2110 mi duda surge por lo que quiero hacer es poder conmutar el Lado alto con 170 VDC, ahora las entradas Hin, Lin  la pongo a tierra o masa, Hin le pongo solo voltaje por ejemplo 12 volts y la carga que tengo es un led, pero resulta que no enciende el led lo tengo conectado a tierra y a la salida de sorce y drain de los mosfets, lo único que hace es cuando conecto los 12v prende un pequeño instante y se apaga ¿ La señal tiene que ser un pulso cuadrado, un pwm siempre o puede ser nada mas voltaje ?


----------



## lapointve (Nov 30, 2012)

tendras algun diagrama? de conexion


----------



## maya1971 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola si 
http://cache.sharenxs.com/thumbnails/sf/cabc/ei/bb/-a/ca/nxs-dri.jpg
Otra duda que me surge es que voltaje de compuerta tiene que tener  la parte alta si tengo 42vdc, la medida se toma con referencia a source-drain que es la unión de los dos mosfet o estoy mal 
Gracias


----------



## lapointve (Nov 30, 2012)

Lo que veo mal en tu conexión es que colocas vs  entre surtidor y drenador de Ambos  mosfet del resto esta bien si quieres sólo encender la parte  alta del ir2110  eso es para un ensayo por lo que veo ? Elimina esa conexión y pruebas debes tener diodos de alta velocidad o diodos señal como el 4148 y calcular bien el Condensador  cboot yo use una fuente flotante entre vs y vb de 15 volt pero yo no puedo trabajar  n elevada corriente  ese mi problema , ya que yo no use el condensador ni el diodo de recuperación como lo tienes . Espero que te sirva lo que te dije


----------



## maya1971 (Dic 3, 2012)

Gracias por responder, ahora en el caso de que el ciclo de trabajo cambie por ejemplo menor del 50% que sea no se 17% ó 12 % supongo que ya la bomba de carga  (bootstrap) cambia, bueno mi pregunta es ¿Cambiando ya no funciona bien ? ó ¿ Simplemente es para un ciclo de trabajo fijo ?
Gracias desde ya


----------



## zaratustrax (Dic 4, 2012)

maya1971 dijo:


> supongo que ya la bomba de carga  (bootstrap) cambia



La fuente flotante sigue funcionando aun cuando el ciclo de trabajo sea muy bajo, yo lo he probado con el 5% y funciona sin problemas


----------



## maya1971 (Dic 4, 2012)

Gracias zaratustrax entonces nada mas calculando bien el capacitor de la fuente flotante funciona para un cliclo de trabajo variable, tendras algun ejemplo de como calcular esta bomba de carga, te lo agradecería mucho  
Gracias


----------



## zaratustrax (Dic 5, 2012)

Saludos.

Debido a que hay muchas personas que preguntan sobre cómo calcular el capacitor de la fuente flotante para el IR2110, me di a la tarea de abrir este tema. 

Comencemos.

Primero, debemos entender  cómo funciona el IR2110, para eso es indispensable descargar la nota de aplicación AN-978

http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-978.pdf

Tomamos por ejemplo el cálculo para un medio puente como se muestra a continuación.

Ver el archivo adjunto 47844

Vamos a calcular el valor del capacitor C3 en base a las características del MOSFET elegido y del driver IR2110 (ignoren el valor del capacitor que tiene en la imagen, solo es con fines de ejemplificar).

En la página 6, el articulo muestra la ecuación para el cálculo del capacitor de la fuente flotante del mosfet de la parte alta.







Los datos de esta ecucion son los siguientes:

a) Qg:  Valor de la carga del MOSFET del lado alto
b) f:  Frecuencia de operacion
c) Icbs(leak):  corriente de fuga del capacitor bootstrap (en este caso el capacitor que vamos a calcular) 
d) Iqbs(max):  Máxima  corriente inactiva 
e) Vcc:  Voltaje de alimentacion del IR2110
f) Vf:    Caida de voltaje en el diodo D3
g) VLS: Caida de voltaje a través del MOSFET del lado bajo
h) Vmin: Voltaje mínimo entre los pines Vb y Vs
i) Qls: Nivel de carga requerida por ciclo


Dichos parámetros, si trabajamos con el medio puente de la imagen anterior, tienen los siguientes valores:

a) El valor de carga lo encontramos en la hoja de datos de MOSFET que utilicemos. Aqui es importante entender cómo se enciende un MOSFET, para entender mejor este proceso es recomendable leer el siguiente documento: http://www.ti.com/lit/ml/slup169/slup169.pdf
El proceso es posicionarse en la grafica de carga vs voltaje de gate. Como el voltaje en la base de los MOSFETS es de 12V, vemos qué valor de carga correponde el valor de este voltaje. La foto es algo pequeña, espero se logre apreciar.






Por lo tanto el valor de esta variable para este ejemplo es de 60nC


b) La frecuencia de operación la podemos elegir a 20Khz

c) Esta corriente se toma como cero si el capacitor a seleccionar es cerámico. Por lo tanto podemos ignorar esta variable

d), i) Los valores de estas variables vienen dadas en la hoja de datos del IR2110, los cuales son  Iqbs = 230uA y Qls = 5nC. Es necesario aclarar que los 5nC se deben a que el driver va a tener menos de 600V flotantes.

e)El voltaje de alimentacion es de 12 V

f) Se toma el valor de 0.7V de caída de tension del 1n4148

g) Este voltaje es el valor de la caida de tension en el MOSFET del lado bajo. Idealmente se toma como la corriente multimplicada por su resistencia interna, la cual es muy baja, sin embargo personalmente tomo el valor de 0.7V, como si fuera un diodo, para darle un margen de error un poco mas grande.

h) Este valor es el voltaje mínimo para excitar la base del MOSFET. Como en la figura de voltaje vs carga el valor mínimo para que el MOSFET conduzca plenamente es de 8V, podemos dejarle un valor de 10 para garantizar que el MOSFET va a conducir de forma apropiada.

Sustituyendo los valores de las variables tenemos que el valor del capacitor es:

C > (2 * [ 2*(60nC) + (230uA / 20Khz) + 5nC]) / (12v - 0.7 - 0.7 - 10V)

C > (273nC / 0.6V)

C > 455nF

Por tanto el capacitor bootstrap DEBE ser mayor a 0.4uF.

En el primer documento se recomienda un valor mayor de 0.4uF, el cual es el valor que se obtuvo, en este caso, para que la fuente flotante de nuestro sistema funcione.

Como última recomendación, si el valor del capacitor obtenido excede el de un cerámico convencional (p.e. 1uF), se puede colocar un electrolítico en paralelo con un cerámico par minimizar las corrientes de fugas del electrolítico. El valor del cerámico puede ser de 0.1u. Recordemos que capacitores en paralelo se suman en serie, por lo tanto se estaría incrementando el valor del capacitor bootstrap.

Espero haber sido claro en la redacción y explicación de este pequeño tutorial de ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2012)

Gracias por el tutorial zaratustrax , pero no hagamos desparramo.

Movido aqui

Saludos !


----------



## maya1971 (Dic 5, 2012)

Gracias
Solo una duda en mi caso tengo una alimentación de 170vcd y para el punto g) El voltaje en la carga es el resultado del voltaje con que esta alimentado el MOSFET del lado alto menos la caida de tensión en el mismo. Como el MOSFET esta alimentado a 12V, idealmente se esperaría tener este mismo nivel en la carga, como en la práctica esto no es posible se puede tomar una atenuación de 1V por MOSFET, es decir 2 V. Por lo cual el valor de esta variable sería 10V. ahí fue donde ya no entendí


----------



## zaratustrax (Dic 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Movido aqui
> 
> Saludos !



Ok enterado. No he subido muchos temas, pero creo que hay un apartado de tutoriales en el foro donde creo que quedaría mejor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2012)

Ummmm , no es una decisión unilateral mia , lo consulté con otros moderadores y coincidimos en ésto.

Estamos tratando de que no queden cosas desparramadas por todos lados , el que de verdad necesite resolver un tema con el IR2110 deberá hojear 5 páginas 

Saludos !


----------



## zaratustrax (Dic 6, 2012)

maya1971 dijo:


> ahí fue donde ya no entendí



Saludos Maya1971.

Tenía un error en mi redacción y viendo mis apuntes vi que cometí un error en la descripción de los voltajes de la ecuación.

Por favor te pido disculpas y si puedes leer nuevamente el tutorial

Gracias y estamos en contacto.


----------



## maya1971 (Dic 10, 2012)

Saludos zaratustrax
Hola bien si ya calcule el capacitor, nada mas que bueno mi duda surge yo estoy trabajando con el IR2117 que es para el lado alto únicamente,  en este caso la ecuación es la misma para la bomba de carga, solo que no se a que se refiera por ejemplo IO+/- 2A / 2A en el IR2110 y en IR2117 IO+/- 200 mA / 420 mA, por que por lo menos tengo que tener en la salida 5A, claro que tiene su mosfet  de 20A 600v, No se exactamente a que se refiera con esta corriente.
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## lapointve (Dic 11, 2012)

buenas yo aun tengo problemas con mi puente h no se que hacer el driver funciona perfectamente la parte baja y alta he incluso ya he invertido hasta 75 volt pero cuando llego a 100 se me apaga el puente , he usado igbt , mosfet y todos el mismo problema , estoy encendiendo un foco de 100 volt y 100 W pero cuando me aproximo a los 100 voltios el puente empieza a fallar y se apaga , no se si es por se incrementa la corriente, o por la tension , tengo que conectarle un motor de 1.2 amp AC en la salida para poderlo mover, en si es un variador de frecuencia , y ese problema me esta limitando , estoy usado los ir2110 , y actualmete lo tengo conectado con irf740 , con RG 10 ohm. gracias , espero una su pronta respuesta .saludos.

maya  lo que se refiere a eso es la corriente que puede manejar el ir 21xx


----------



## zaratustrax (Dic 13, 2012)

lapointve dijo:


> cuando me aproximo a los 100 voltios el puente empieza a fallar y se apaga , no se si es por se incrementa la corriente, o por la tension



Saludos. Yo he manejado el puente con 200V y no he tenido problemas con 5A de consumo. Pero lo hago con cargas resistivas, es decir focos incandescentes. No sé qué tipo de cargas estas utilizando pero te recomendaría utilizar focos para tus pruebas.

Que valor de capacitor y diodo  tienes en tu fuente flotante?


----------



## lapointve (Dic 13, 2012)

Tengo en la fuente flotante un diodos 1n4148 y un capacitar de 3.3 uf electrolitico y el otro de 22 pf no electrolitico están en paralelo y enciende , coloque un motor de 120 volt y 1,2 amps y fui elevando el nivel dc y en 30 volt se apago , el 2110  , en la fuente flotante luego cambie los 2110 y realice ensayos con un foco incandencente  y a 80 volt empezaba a fallar cuando llegue a 90 se volvio apagar la fuente flotante tube que volver a comprar 2110 manana me llegan pero no he realizado mas ensayos


----------



## maya1971 (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola con respecto a la corriente que puede manejar los ir21xx, estos están diseñados para trabajar con un solo mosfet tanto en el estado alto como el bajo, ahora la corriente que manejan es para la corriente inicial de compuerta.
 "De lo anterior se puede obtener la corriente que debe ser capaz de entregar el driver del MOSFET para lograr un encendido en un intervalo de tiempo determinado.

En el caso del ejemplo, si se desea obtener un tiempo de conmutación de 300nS, entonces el driver debe ser capaz de entregar 2A al gate rápidamente (durante los primeros 300nS)."
 Quiero suponer que esta es la corriente que puede entregar el driver por ejemplo el IR2110 puede con 2A y el 2117 con 500mA, entonces si quiero conectar mas de un mosfet en el driver no prodra.
Bueno entonces la corriente que entrega el driver es por HO Y LO que es lo que va al gatillo del mosfet. 
Y si me pueden ayudar a calcular la corriente inicial de un mosfet,
Gracias

Fuente: http://cursos.smartdreams.cl/2011/07/lo-fundamental-sobre-mosfet-de-potencia/
Saludos


----------



## frezamu (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola amigos trabajo con puentes h desde hace tiempo mi problema es el siguiente utilizo el ir2110 o el hip4082  y otros controladores de puente h 
  Sucede lo siguiente en algunos montajes que e reparado se me calientan los fet sin carga o con carga los utilizo para controlar motores dc de 24 voltios e tenido asta dos o tres circuitos de fabibica iguales en los cuales uno se me calienta (todos tienen los mismos componentes ) no se que pasa si dos trabajan al cien y uno no e calculado cambiado componentes (no los fet) pero me mata el recalentamiento que se puede hacer los que se calientan trabajan bien el consumo en corriente es el mismo en todos con los motores 
  Que será haa


----------



## Nelita (Feb 25, 2014)

hola amigos una pregunta estoy utilizando el IR2110 con una configuración medio puente, pero quisiera saber como conectar un diodo o alguna carga para verificar la salida en HO y LO del IR2110 y así no correr riesgos con mis MOSFET pues se me ha hecho muy difícil conseguirlos

si me pueden ayudar con algún esquema gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 10, 2014)

Nelita puedes usar un fuente muy chica por ejemplo un eliminador de 12 volts y unos 100 miliamperios asi si llega a ocurrir un corto no seria desastroso y de carga un pequeño motorsito, lo de como conectar un diodo no lo entiendo si te refieres al diodo bootstrap del que debe llevar el ir2110 en el datasheet esta el esquema de como tiene que ir el circuito recuerda que nunca puedes poner en estado alto ambas entradas (hin y lin) solo una a la vez ademas tiene que establecerse un tiempo muerto en la conmutacion esto lo lograras con un microcontrolador ademas de ponerle los diodos free weeling a los mosfets (diodos en paralelo entre el drain y source de los mosfets, uno arriba y otro abajo del medio puente


----------



## shottky (Jul 14, 2015)

Hola gente. Disculpen las molestias, soy nuevo aca. No se si sigue en uso este foro pero con intentarlo no pierdo nada 
Tengo una duda muy grande con el integrado IR2110, ¿¿que pasa si uso un puente completo y en el IC que controla la parte alta la señal de pwm SOLO la conecto a HIN, si activar en NINGUN momento LIN????
Esta pregunta la hago porque durante unos segundos el circuito anda de maravilla pero luego comienza a calentarce el CI... alguna ayuda?????
Desde ya gracias


----------



## zaratustrax (Jul 21, 2015)

Saludos.

En la experiencia que he tenido con el IR2110, necesitas ambas señales, ya que en las salidas cuando esta activa la parte baja LOUT, ésta sirve de descarga para el capacitor bootstrap, ya que si la parte baja esta en alto, el transistor a la cual está conectado esta en saturación, permitiendo la descarga del capacitor antes mencionado.

Si solo necesitas la parte alta con un voltaje del doble de tu fuente quizás necesites hacer un doblador de voltaje o un circuito boostrap sencillo sin la necesidad de este IC, depende mucho de tu proyecto


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 21, 2015)

shottky dijo:


> Hola gente. Disculpen las molestias, soy nuevo aca. No se si sigue en uso este foro pero con intentarlo no pierdo nada
> Tengo una duda muy grande con el integrado IR2110, ¿¿que pasa si uso un puente completo y en el IC que controla la parte alta la señal de pwm SOLO la conecto a HIN, si activar en NINGUN momento LIN????
> Esta pregunta la hago porque durante unos segundos el circuito anda de maravilla pero luego comienza a calentarce el CI... alguna ayuda?????
> Desde ya gracias


pregunta, podrias postear un esquema?.... 

el CI es normal que entibie, porque depende de qué estes conmutando y a qué frecuencia...
el bootstrap funciona bien siempre que se respeten ciertas condiciones en el circuito, por mas que la salida de abajo no la utilices.

posteá un esquema y lo vemos sobre el mismo.


----------



## Mikel15 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro tengo algunos problemas con el IR2110 y les agradecería me puedan ayudar.

Estoy construyendo un puente H para un motor DC de 24 V. Con un PWM a 20 kHz controlo la velocidad del motor. El problema radica que cuando conecto la alimentacion del puente H la salida HO del IR2110 se atenúa.

He probado con una fuente variable, cuando conecto la alimentación la dejo a 0 V y la señal en el gate del mosfet en conmutación superior se ve bien y esta a 12 V. 

Pero cuando comienzo a subir el voltaje de alimentación la señal en el gate se comienza a atenuar hasta que se va a 0 V y el mosfet se apaga provocando que mi motor se detenga.
El mosfet que estoy usando es el IRFP250MPbF. 

He leído un poco sobre la configuración de la fuente flotante del IR2110 incluso ya calcule el valor del capacitor pero sigo teniendo los mismo problemas.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola mickel... a simple vista se ve que estas haciendo operar a los drivers de una forma poco santa.... 

El ir2110 debe comandar a los dos mosfet de un mismo medio puente.. y no cruzados como lo implementaste vos...


----------



## Mikel15 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola hazard_1998, gracias por tu respuesta. Pero te comento que ya probé también operando un IR2110 para medio puente y tuve los mismos inconvenientes en la conmutación superior del mosfet, aunque no esta de mas que repita la prueba.

Gracias por tu observación, volveré a hacer la prueba y te comento si se soluciona.



Ya realice las pruebas operando cada IR2110 para medio puente, pero tengo el mismo conflicto de que la señal que llega al gate del mosfet se atenua y se comienza a distorsionar conforme el voltaje de alimentación del puente aumenta, a los 10 V comienza a distorsionarse.

Adjunto unas imágenes de las señales que tengo en los gate de los mosfet.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 12, 2017)

Revivo este viejo tema por tener un problema con estos famosos IR.
Estoy haciendo un inversor de 48v a 220v con un puente H manejado por dos ir2112, hago pruebas con una fuente de 12v 1a y un trafo a la salida de 10v 220v 300w, con una lampara led de 12W conectada. 
Hasta ahi todo va bien, pero cuando conecto los 48v con su correspondiente trafo me quema los IGBT.
Cansado de quemar componentes pongo el osciloscopio y veo que las señales del lado alto son horribles.
Probe con capacitores del boot desde 2.2 hasta 10uf y el diodo es fr107.
Subo las capturas del boot y mosfet de alta con carga y sin carga, tomadas con la fuente de 12v, ahora entro en duda si sera muy poca corriente para el trafo de salida de 300w, aunque en la entrada tiene un cap de 4700uf.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 12, 2017)

12V1A es muy poco... no se está cayendo la fuente de alimentación por las dudas? aunque si es una fuente acorde sólo para el ir211x 
entonces intenta dejar esa fuente para el ir211x y usa la fuente de 24v sólo para la parte de "potencia"
Saludos!


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ahora que preguntas lo recuerdo, la parte logica la alimento con una de 12v 300ml y para la de potencia tengo otra de 1a.
Cambiare la de 300 por otra de 1. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. 
Saludos.

Edito: 
Pero la bomba bootstrap, no se carga desde el lado de potencia del puente H?



Subo una imagen del circuito y una simulacion para que quede a los usuarios del foro.


----------



## Banderfauer (Jul 22, 2017)

Hola, estoy usando el ir2110 con puente en H de MOSFET para mover un motor de CC. De momento he montado el semipuente y no va bien, el transistor del lado alto no conmuta. He probado con varios drivers, condensadores, frecuencias de entrada... pero nada. A la entrada va una onda cuadrada de 0 a 5V con generador de onda, algunos decís que hay que invertir las señales de entrada, ¿eso porqué es? Lo he probado también y sigue sin funcionar. La tensión VE de los MOSFETS la manejo con una fuente de hasta 32 V. Dejo adjunto el esquema. ¿Algún consejo o ayuda?

Gracias.


----------



## CAGSDCM (Ago 15, 2019)

Hola me pueden ayudar?, el circuito que anexo a este comentario me funciona, pero el tiempo muerto no se genera. Lo comprobé en un osciloscopio, los disparos entre drain-source se cruzan. Estoy haciendo un inversor de medio puente. Les dejo el circuito esquematico, espero me puedan ayudar. gracias!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2019)

¿ Que función tiene el MGJ2D051505SC ?

Se supone que el IR2110 realice toda la lógica de encendido, retraso y apagado de los MOSFET por si solo 

Lee *esto*


----------



## CAGSDCM (Ago 16, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que función tiene el MGJ2D051505SC ?
> 
> Se supone que el IR2110 realice toda la lógica de encendido, retraso y apagado de los MOSFET por si solo
> 
> Lee *esto*


Hola gracias por responder, es una fuente aislada. Entrega 10 V para activar los interruptores. En la pagina que me muestras utilizan dos alimentaciones, una para el IR2110 y otra para la activación de los interruptores


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 16, 2019)

CAGSDCM dijo:


> Hola gracias por responder, es una fuente aislada. Entrega 10 V para activar los interruptores. En la pagina que me muestras utilizan dos alimentaciones, una para el IR2110 y otra para la activación de los interruptores


Estimado cagsdcm (complicado repetir tu nombre😅).. como primera medida.. corregiria el diodo de bootstrap por un diodo rapido.. (no un 1N4004) y cambiaria las resistencias de 330ohms por algo de bastante mayor valor (10K es un buen valor para comenzar).. por otro lado si bien los circuitos de retardo estan bien.. el tiempo muerto que generan es muuuuy bajo... con lo cual no los notarias a 15KHz... ademas... estas alimentando la parte de señal del IR2110 con 5V.. yo pasaria todo a 12V.. a las señales las podes nivelar con un Level Shifter.. creo que te deberia andar bien la CD4502BM96.. el 2110 puede funcionar asi.. pero tendrias un pobre rechazo a ruidos.. mas si las señales van x conector y cables..
Cambia los capacitores de 100pf por otros de 470pf y notaras diferencias


----------



## CAGSDCM (Ago 19, 2019)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Estimado cagsdcm (complicado repetir tu nombre😅).. como primera medida.. corregiria el diodo de bootstrap por un diodo rapido.. (no un 1N4004) y cambiaria las resistencias de 330ohms por algo de bastante mayor valor (10K es un buen valor para comenzar).. por otro lado si bien los circuitos de retardo estan bien.. el tiempo muerto que generan es muuuuy bajo... con lo cual no los notarias a 15KHz... ademas... estas alimentando la parte de señal del IR2110 con 5V.. yo pasaria todo a 12V.. a las señales las podes nivelar con un Level Shifter.. creo que te deberia andar bien la CD4502BM96.. el 2110 puede funcionar asi.. pero tendrias un pobre rechazo a ruidos.. mas si las señales van x conector y cables..
> Cambia los capacitores de 100pf por otros de 470pf y notaras diferencias



Hola hazard_1998, te agradezco mucho tus recomendaciones. Muchas gracias !

Realicé las modificaciones, y sí cambia el periodo del tiempo muerto, pero entre drain y source no se presenta. Se siguen traslapando las conmutaciones de los semiconductores. Cambié el diodo por un 1N4148, los capacitores por 470p y las resistencias las coloque de 10k. Como te menciono, entre gate-source el tiempo muerto si se logra ver con bastante claridad, sin embargo al ver los disparos entre drain-source no existe ese tiempo muerto.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 20, 2019)

CAGSDCM dijo:


> Realicé las modificaciones, y sí cambia el periodo del tiempo muerto, pero entre drain y source no se presenta. Se siguen traslapando las conmutaciones de los semiconductores, Cambie el diodo por un 1N4148, los capacitores por 470p y las resistencias las coloque de 10k. Como te menciono entre gate-source el tiempo muerto si se logra ver con bastante claridad sin embargo al ver los disparos entre drain-source no existe ese tiempo muerto.



Es que entre drain y source no deberias ver tiempo muerto sino una rectangular , la tensión va de 0 a +Bus dependiendo de quien conduce y dependiendo de la carga.. si estas en vacío verás que cuando el transistor de abajo se apaga.. la tension se va a positivo.. luego se cierra el transistor alto cuando este se vuelve a apagar.. la tension se va a 0, para luego cerrarse el transistor bajo... pregunta algo tonta... que hay a la salida de este circuito ?


----------



## CAGSDCM (Ago 22, 2019)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Es que entre drain y source no deberias ver tiempo muerto sino una rectangular.. la tension va de 0 a +Bus dependiendo de quien conduce y dependiendo de la carga.. si estas en vacio veras que cuando el transistor de abajo se apaga.. la tension se va a positivo.. luego se cierra el transistor altomm cuando este se vuelve a apagar.. la tension se va a 0, para luego cerrarse el transistor bajo... pregunta algo tonta... que hay a la salida de este circuito?


Hola, mira anexo unas tomas que hice del osciloscopio; 
el orden es este:
Color amarillo: rama superior (IGBT flotado o el que está en la parte de arriba)
Color azul: rama inferior (IGBT aterrizado o el que esta en la parte de abajo)
TEK0002.JPG: Voltaje de salida
TEK0003.JPG: Voltaje entre COLECTOR-EMISOR (es un IGBT el que estoy utilizando) 
TEK0004.JPG: Voltaje entre COLECTOR-EMISOR
TEK0006.JPG: Voltaje entre GATE-EMISOR
TEK0005.JPG: TEK0004.JPG:  Voltaje entre COLECTOR-EMISOR 
En la Figura Voltaje entre COLECTOR-EMISOR  TEK0006.JPG se muestra el tiempo muerto entre los disparos, sin embargo en la Figura TEK0005.JPG no se respeta ese tiempo muerto, es donde se traslapan las señales. Te anexo el diagrama en el que me estoy basando. Adicionalmente, hice las recomendaciones que me hiciste hace unos comentarios, cambie el diodo 1N4004 por un 1N4148, agregue una resistencia de 10k en vez de las de 330ohms.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 22, 2019)

Estoy viendo las imágenes con algunas dudas, primero, como estás colocando la sonda del transistor de arriba? Si tu osciloscopio no posee entradas aisladas, cómo colocaste la masa de la sonda del transistor alto?
Por otro lado, la señal del gate inferior no posee suficiente deadtime.. digo, en comparación con el que tiene el transistor de arriba.
En la imagen tek003 verás que, cuando el transistor alto deja de conducir, la tension comienza a moverse como si fuera una rampa... ese es el deadtime.. si ampliás el deadtime del transistor bajo, verás lo mismo en ambos flancos.


----------

